# Fly Wing Bell UH-1 'Huey'



## dominicm (Feb 9, 2017)

We got our hands on the new Bell UH-1 'Huey' from Fly Wing. Relatively short video showing the unboxing through assembly to it's first flight with tips along the way. 

71 cm from front tip of main rotor to tip of rear tail rotor 
25 cm from bottom of skid to top of main rotor
80cm main rotor diameter
Take off weight of 1.35KG
Features one key return to home and GPS based fixed-point hovering
Four blade rotor head
Custom carbon fibre blades
High speed brushless tail rotor
Simulated rivets, windows, vents etc
Flight time of 20 minutes
Almost read to fly version with 10 channel transmitter, 4S5000 mah flight battery and charger included


----------



## Mark21 (Mar 26, 2021)

That's really nice!


----------

